# Ammonia Level



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello:

Could you please advise on my new tank cycling.

pH 7.6
Ammonia 0.5
Nitrite 0.0
Nitrate 0.0

I have planted tank with all 3 layers beaslbob advice. It's cycling already 2 weeks. I am wondering how to decrease ammonia level? What else shall I do?

Thank you!


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Where is the ammonia coming from? Are there any fish in the tank?

The plants should use up the ammonia over time. You could do a water change to reduce levels.

If thereare no fish than no worries about 0.50 ammonia level.


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

rtbob said:


> Where is the ammonia coming from? Are there any fish in the tank?
> 
> The plants should use up the ammonia over time. You could do a water change to reduce levels.
> 
> If thereare no fish than no worries about 0.50 ammonia level.


Thank you!

No fish yet... is it safe to put few platties yet or wait until Ammonia level will be 0?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure where you got ammonia from, but your cycle does not begin until you have a source of ammonia present. This is usually fish or by some other means. Leaving the tank setup for X number of weeks does not mean "cycling". Ordinarily, I would say that your cycle hasn't even started really......if I had to guess I would say that you're getting ammonia from the peat. You do have ammonia now, so maybe that is a start.

How big is the tank and how many plants are in it?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

With a beaslbob build if I remember correctly 2 or 3 fish are added soon after the water clears. I'm sure the expert will be chiming in shortly.

You could do a search of this forum for all the info on this type of setup you need in the meantime.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

maybe ammonia is coming from the substrate.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Since you have only Ammonia readings your tank has just started cycling. Your Ammonia will not start to decrease unlil you get Nitrite and Nitrate readings. It's a little suspicous that you are getting Ammonia readings, but no Nitrite or Nitrate ones. Ammonia always eventually transforms into Nitrite then into Nitrate.


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Not sure where you got ammonia from, but your cycle does not begin until you have a source of ammonia present. This is usually fish or by some other means. Leaving the tank setup for X number of weeks does not mean "cycling". Ordinarily, I would say that your cycle hasn't even started really......if I had to guess I would say that you're getting ammonia from the peat. You do have ammonia now, so maybe that is a start.
> 
> How big is the tank and how many plants are in it?


Thank you! I have plenty of plants (~10) in 26 Gallon tank.


----------

